# is it worth it??



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Fort-Worth-Woman-Settles-Dog-Suit-177499001.html


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

Is it worth it?...not really. No bite history? = dead case.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kim Cardinal said:


> Is it worth it?...not really. No bite history? = dead case.


It should have been a dead case but sadly fighting the government is costly and often frustrating. The lady did what she needed to save her dogs. There have been hundreds of Pit Bulls
(and anything that looked like one) in Denver, Colorado euthanized and after years of court fights and rallies etc. etc.
The ban is still in effect :-(


----------



## Kim Cardinal (Oct 28, 2011)

Thomas Barriano said:


> It should have been a dead case but sadly fighting the government is costly and often frustrating. The lady did what she needed to save her dogs. There have been hundreds of Pit Bulls
> (and anything that looked like one) in Denver, Colorado euthanized and after years of court fights and rallies etc. etc.
> The ban is still in effect :-(


Yes, no doubt she did what she had to do to keep her dogs alive...and I feel bad for her. Though, I don't live in a city that adheres to this whole BSL crap, there was talk about bringing in legislation against the "bully" breeds. However, it didn't stop there. They wanted to indiscriminately throw in "dangerous" breeds (whatever that means, but GSD's were discussed as being part of that group). I just thought, what a *BAD* precedence to set. 

Ok, there are some dangerous dogs out there, but I'd be more inclined to string the owners up by the toe nails first.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I think the city was wrong, but what do I know! I would fight for mine too, especially if no one was bitten. 

I have been "threatened" by more chihuahuas than any bull breed. 

I agree with Kim....breeds are not the problem, the other side of the leash is the problem.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

" the other side of the leash is the problem."

When I taught obedience classes the first thing I told the new people was the problem was not the dog. It was the turd stuck to the other end of the leash. Got rid of a few idiots right off the bat! :twisted:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> When I taught obedience classes the first thing I told the new people was the problem was not the dog. It was the turd stuck to the other end of the leash. Got rid of a few idiots right off the bat! :twisted:


Love it!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

get real .... poorly written article with vague facts, so i don't see how anyone can draw conclusions from it, but this caught my eye right away :

.....pasted from the article :
"The city seized the dogs after a neighbor complained about the dogs, saying they loose, ran into her yard and threatened her."

if that's the best that ******* outfit can do in the grammar department, the EDITOR should be euthanized :twisted: ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Remember when journalists used to be required to know grammar and spelling and syntax and stuff like that? ;-)
Some of the crap I've seen people sign their names to is embarrassing.


----------

